# Elijah and Jesus?



## Herald (Sep 3, 2005)

Elijah - Jesus

I am expanding upon a topic that was touched on in a previous Mark thread. What connection, if any, is there between Elijah and Jesus? I believe this could have far reaching implications on the understanding of Mark. 

Thoughts? Comments? Questions? yada, yada, yada....


----------



## andreas (Sep 3, 2005)

Thoughts?

"And he shall go before Him in the spirit and power of Elias, to turn the hearts of the fathers to the children, and the disobedient to the wisdom of the just; to make ready a people Prepared for the Lord." Luke 1:17 .Not literally , but John came in the spirit of Elijah, and in the power of Elijah. In other words, someone who came to perform a similar ministry. Elijah was not reincarnated.
Again, spiritually David was a shadow pointing to Christ.It did not mean that Christ was literally David.

I am not aware of a connection between Elijah and Christ.

andreas.


----------



## Herald (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andreas_
> Thoughts?
> 
> "And he shall go before Him in the spirit and power of Elias, to turn the hearts of the fathers to the children, and the disobedient to the wisdom of the just; to make ready a people Prepared for the Lord." Luke 1:17 .Not literally , but John came in the spirit of Elijah, and in the power of Elijah. In other words, someone who came to perform a similar ministry. Elijah was not reincarnated.
> ...



Either I did not explain myself properly, or I was misunderstood. I am not saying that there is any mystical bond between Jesus and Elijah. What I am asking is if 1 Kings 17-19 and Mark 1:12,13 have any similarities? Jesus was forty days in the wilderness. So was Elijah. Jesus was ministered to by angels. So was Elijah. I expound upon the possible connections or similarities in my blog Bills Bullets.

[Edited on 9-4-2005 by BaptistInCrisis]


----------

